# Seafood Bake



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Seafood Bake

Old recipe but easy to make and incredibly good!

1 can (10.5 ozs.) cream of celery soup
Â¼ cup milk
1 egg, beaten
Â½ cup shredded Parmesan cheese
1 can (3 ozs.) or so sliced mushrooms, drained
5 tablespoons Italian bread crumbs
2 tablespoons margarine/butter melted
1/3rd cup white onion finely chopped
1 clove garlic finely chopped
2 tablespoons of your favorite hot sauce if desired.
About 1 pound of uncooked shrimp/crabmeat/crawfish tails (whatever combination you prefer) All three work very well

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Sautee the onions and garlic with olive oil in a sauce pan. When the onions begin to caramelize add cream of celery soup, milk, egg and half of the cheese. Stir over low heat until cheese is melted and mixture is hot. Stir in assorted seafood, hot sauce and mushrooms. Once mixed thoroughly spoon into four large baking shells or ceramic cups. Toss dry bread crumbs with remaining cheese and melted margarine/cheese. Sprinkle crumbs over mixture in shells. Bake at 375 degrees for 20 minutes. Garnish with parsley and lemon twist. Makes 4 servings.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds amazing - Looking forward to trying. With all the fish we have, I may try using some as an experiment??!! Thanks For Posting...


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

MrsTroutsnot said:


> Sounds amazing - Looking forward to trying. With all the fish we have, I may try using some as an experiment??!! Thanks For Posting...


Agreed, Next time I make it I am going to throw in some fish as well.


----------



## Inspector Scotty (Jun 25, 2016)

Is it ok to cook in a 9x13 glass dish? I donâ€™t have or know what the other cooking dishes are. 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Inspector Scotty said:


> Is it ok to cook in a 9x13 glass dish? I donâ€™t have or know what the other cooking dishes are.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The glass dish will work just fine. BTW, I made it again this past Sunday with crawfish tails, shrimp, crabmeat and a chunk of snapper and it turned out awesome. I had so much seafood that I had to add a little of the other ingredients and wound up with 5 bowls. I kind of doubt there will be any left over when I get home after work today!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Hullahopper said:


> The glass dish will work just fine. BTW, I made it again this past Sunday with crawfish tails, shrimp, crabmeat and a chunk of snapper and it turned out awesome. I had so much seafood that I had to add a little of the other ingredients and wound up with 5 bowls. I kind of doubt there will be any left over when I get home after work today!


that'd be awesome come cold weather...
or now...


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

FYI...I have made this 2x's and it was a hit! I combine crawfish and shrimp.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

So when is finish is it kind of like a casserole or soup?


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

Try substituting the Cream of celery soup with your own homemade cream of shrimp soup. Use the shrimp peels/heads to make your stock and then use 3/4 stock to 1/4 cream after making the roux.


----------



## rancher (Mar 27, 2013)

Since it is cold and rainy. Making a double batch for the grandkids and I. Last time we cooked it, only got one bowl. Great receipt. :cheers:


----------

